
Facebook’s political ad ban created a disaster in Washington state - MBCook
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/31/20941917/twitter-political-ads-ban-facebook-washington-state-bob-ferguson
======
Porthos9K
This problem is self-inflicted. Instead of converting users into paying
customers with subscription fees and privacy guarantees, corporate social
media platforms tried to use advertising to monetize users by turning them
into products.

This was a choice, and one for which Zuckerberg, Dorsey, et al should be held
responsible.

